# who is the composer of this song



## payamdomovoi (May 22, 2011)

hey guys , im from iran and i found this place is realy cool!!!

i listened to one song and i want to know who did make this??

i uploaded it here

http://www.uploadbaz.com/mgx1wa37zwew

if anyone can help i appreciate it!!:tiphat:


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

http://www.watzatsong.com/EN/


----------

